# BX2200 First tractor



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi all,
Just wanted to introduce myself. Names Jeremy. In October I bought a place out in the country, 5 acres with a pond and decided I was in need of something more that my small rider to take care of it. Found a good deal on this BX2200. About 900 hours. Came with a 60” belly pan mower, front loader, set of turf tires and some other miscellaneous parts. Already putting it to work. With it being used there are a few small things to fix, but overall it works great.
View media item 3553View media item 3551


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Not sure if the pics went through


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They did! Looks great! Welcome to he forum Jeremy!


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> They did! Looks great! Welcome to he forum Jeremy!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

